# COVID 19 Movie, TV Show binging?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

So far I have watched, The Hunters on amazon prime.
Better Call Saul
Ozark season 3
1917
Doctor Sleep ( awesome flick)
Lots of stand up comedy
And the list goes on.. I am losing my mind being on isolation, no work. Yards done, house is clean though..
What is everone else wathcing, recommendations?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Steve40th said:


> So far I have watched, The Hunters on amazon prime.
> Better Call Saul
> Ozark season 3
> 1917
> ...


I need a few things done around Slippy Lodge;

Bush Hogg needs maintenance and time to start cutting
Add some 4'X6' Treated to our raised beds in the back to raise level of beds
Weed Killer sprayed on areas around the house, fire pit, range, barn and electric poles
Paint front porch deck
Shelter built for barn cats in barn
Small area in side yard needs terraced for fruit trees this fall
Someone to listen to Mrs Slippy's Nonsense...

lain:


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Sometimes you need to relax, and watch a flick/
We all need house maintenance. My deck needs cleaning and retaining. I would rather paint it though... Ughh.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Not a bit TV/Movie watcher. But Some things grab me. I like Star Wars all of them some more than others. An off shoot from it is The Mandalorian. I will admit to pretty much watching the series in a couple nights.

Now if you can find it. Watch Spy in the huddle all of them .


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

We watched all of the "Star Wars" movies in their original release order. The kids were hesitant at first, but after the first two, they were hooked.
Next was "Mandalorian".
And we just finished up the various "Honey, (I/We) (Shrunk/Blew Up) (The Kids/The Kid/Ourselves)" series.

Need some good clean shows for the family. Suggestions welcome.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

My TV has only been on twice since last years Army/Navy game.
The Daytona 500, and Trump's State of the Union speech.

And since the Indy 500 has been moved back to the fall, it won't be on again until then.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I’m “essential” but the company is going to 50%. Work one week, off with pay the next week. Can’t wait for the off-week as I have a lot of things to do around the house. 
Right now, Wifey and I are burning through Star Trek: Enterprise series. She’s never seen it. Seems you miss a lot when you spend many years working a horse ranch.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

I just finished watching the first 15 seasons of NCIS. I had only seen maybe the first four, so it was pretty great until I realized that the latest two season weren't available.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Oh, yay! Seasons 16 and 17 are on Amazon!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Maybe watch Matrix series over again


----------



## Piratesailor (Nov 9, 2012)

Brush hog drainage ditch and parts of back pasture
Spray/kill a variety of weeds around the house / driveway
Paint 2nd well house
Pressure wash drive way, porch and garage.
Clean Mauser 
Prune 2 large oak trees and haul off to burn pile (for a large bon fire later)
Remove and spray clean the DE filter for pool (a PITA)
Clean and restain part of the back deck.

And the list goes on.... depending on what the Wench comes up with. 

I did watch the mandelorian... really good!! 

And last night watched “the way back”. Not a bad movie.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Well, I am working so my schedule hasn't changed much other then being in the office all day (Shoot me Now please). Had the new countertops put in yesterday so it's been a busy weekend. My wife has expanded her "Honey Do" list by, I don't know, a factor of a trillion, so I am pretty sure I am going to hide out in the garage today, drink beer, do a little BBQ, and watch movies. Damned crazy old woman thinks I don't have more important matters to attend to then her list? HAH!


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

When I finish with NCIS, I'll probably burn through the three Stargate series, then Babylon 5 and Veronica Mars. I wish I had Buffy the Vampire Slayer on DVD.


----------

